# The things I would do to this



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Oct 19, 2013)

With the name max don't be surprised if You encounter a trouser snake downtown.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> With the name max don't be surprised if You encounter a trouser snake downtown.



But look at those titties!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 19, 2013)

Werd.
Great rack


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2013)

hate pale bitches


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

^^ prefers brown boys


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^ lives with a cat


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^ lives with a cat



a dead cat!


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 19, 2013)

By the time I was done banging that it would look like a damn crime scene.  She's fuggin' hot!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> By the time I was done banging that it would look like a damn crime scene.  She's fuggin' hot!



Trash-bag hot! Spray her up!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

Wazzo!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok captn.

Its tues, gf is in Honduras,  max  huge flbp (future lower back problems) knocks on your door... "captn your an internet sensation, I want to rub your huge quads and then let you fuck me...btw on on day two of my period and im bleeding like LW's heart"

What do you do?


----------



## G3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Eat her, of course!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> With the name max don't be surprised if You encounter a trouser snake downtown.



If a dude looked like that, I could have no issue with sliding my dick into that ass. I might even give him a reach around, but only if his dick was smaller than mine. Otherwise, it would be gay, and I ain't no faggot.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm with you Captn...no hating here!


----------



## the_predator (Oct 19, 2013)

Heavy likeness to Rose McGowen(also hot)...either way I'm a titty man so let the motorboating begin Oh, before I LHJO to her...what's her name?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 19, 2013)

KelJu said:


> If a dude looked like that, I could have no issue with sliding my dick into that ass. I might even give him a reach around, but only if his dick was smaller than mine. Otherwise, it would be gay, and I ain't no faggot.



Uuummmm


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 19, 2013)

i would love to get her pregnant and then skip out on child support


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 19, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> i would love to get her pregnant and then skip out on child support



Idk man image those titties preggers


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> !!!



Oh heck ya, man! Her sister, too.

But you'd have to go last cappy, that's what a good Captn' does.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^lame to rub one out to non nude gif?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 19, 2013)

Negged OP for no T&A.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw those pics but that's not her. Tits are way too small knigglet


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I saw those pics but that's not her. Tits are way too small knigglet



Seriously? Capt, you just ruined my life thanks


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2013)

Alls well from the chest down, but that mannish jaw line and New York bimbro face is harshly Norman Rockwellian, maybe cause I pounded at 5am and right before we left for work at 9:30am and lost a pint of protein...my libido isn't lower its just very selective right now....I had a raging while typing a quote earlier just thinking about her juices soaking my balls this morning, I love it when a woman gets wet like that, if her armpit sweated like that I'd fuck her there tooo...


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Idk man image those titties preggers


fuck it man, id titty fuck her and then sleep on those giant fun bags


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> fuck it man, id titty fuck her and then sleep on those giant fun bags



I'd rape that mouth as an entree


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd rape that mouth as an entree


you can have mouth and ill take the titties and possibly butthole


----------



## JR. (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


>


 HELL YA! I love french fries!     check out that chic! shes pretty cute too!!


----------



## s2h (Oct 20, 2013)

i'm with SIL on this gal...too pasty for me...cant see my hefty love seed on that pale skin...maybe poke her with some MT2 and wait tell she browns up a bit...


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Oct 21, 2013)

dont know how she can look at herself in the mirror after the things she does to me in my dreams. LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2013)

s2h said:


> i'm with SIL on this gal...too pasty for me...cant see my hefty love seed on that pale skin...maybe poke her with some MT2 and wait tell she browns up a bit...



Smeared terds look better on white bitches


----------



## cube789 (Oct 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Smeared terds look better on white bitches



ah, the classic azza look


----------



## s2h (Oct 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Smeared terds look better on white bitches



Ya but I got out of the scat thing a few years back....my Charmin bill was out of control...


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


>



I can appreciate some KD boobage but my go to celebrity with a great rack has got to be Haley Atwell






and if I am in a MILF mood  Monica Belluci... DEAR GOD THE THINGS I WANT HER TO TEACH ME!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2013)

Gets my vote......


----------



## oufinny (Oct 22, 2013)

My chic is pasty, has the same colorish hair, big tits and a big ass.  Let's just say I would fuck every hole of hers until she was red all over.  Ya, I fully support this choice Capt'n, I may just rep your ass for this one.  And she needs to do some nude shots so I can fire some off LHJO style!


----------



## oufinny (Oct 22, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> I can appreciate some KD boobage but my go to celebrity with a great rack has got to be Haley Atwell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That milf would break your dick off for a starter course and say what's wrong big boy, can't keep up?  And I'd be done!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wazzo!



I love pail ginga's


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 22, 2013)

The pale jew thing never ever even entered my mind ?


----------

